# Aruba and the Surf Club



## gretel (Feb 21, 2006)

I am preparing for my trip this May.  Exchanged into the Marriott Surf CLub.  

I am told that the room confirmation DZZAA means an oceanview 2 bedroom.  Does anyone know of this?  Are there any units that are better, bigger or have a nicer view to request?

I have to reserve an additional night (checking in a day later).  I was told by the resort that they will not rent out my unit so I can check in early the next day.  To rent an oceanview unit for one night at the end, the rate is $386 plus taxes(AAA). Anyone know where I can get a better rate?

I contacted Hans at Tropic Car Rental.  He suggested a Yaris for 3 adults and 2 children ($200 for 8 days).  I have no idea what this car is like.  Are we going to be terribly uncomfortable?  What is it comparable to?

ANy other ideas and suggestions?


----------



## TomR (Feb 21, 2006)

We have not stayed at the Marriott Surf Club so I can’t help you with room views.  Our experience with the Ocean Club is that Marriott gives priority to Marriott owners when assigning rooms.  We exchanged twice into the Ocean Club and neither time did we have what we considered to be a good view, but we still enjoyed the resort very much.

Last summer while in Aruba, my wife and I rented a Yaris.  We were happy with it, but it is a small car.  I am by far an expert on cars, but it seemed smaller than a Toyota Corolla if that is any help. The two adults in the front seat should be comfortable. Depending on how big the two children are, you can likely get three in the back seat without too much of a comfort problem.  
The price sounds good to me.

Have a great vacation.

Tom


----------



## bestbuyer (Feb 21, 2006)

*Aruba Surf Club*

The price for your extra night for a 2 bedroom is, no doubt, going rate.  We were at the Surf Club last April and the 1st section of the resort was the only thing completed.  Lots more construction must now be done.  (Sooooo, expect construction).   We loved the resort (even what they had "up") and bought a week there before we left      You'll have a great time.

As far as the car goes you may find it too small....you'll probably NOT be able to fit your luggage from the airport with all of you.


----------



## Roxi (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I ask where you are finding the room confirmation? I'm curious because if I look at my exchange confirmation the accomodations show a 2 bedroom, but that's it.   Thanks,


----------



## gretel (Feb 24, 2006)

*Room Type*

The confirmation is on the email (uppercase letters)--not the pdf confirmation sent in a separate email.  

Does anyone know the difference between the Oceanview unit ZZAA and the Oceanside Villa ZZAD?


----------



## gretel (Feb 24, 2006)

*Oceanside and Oceanview*

I am answering my own question...   

The oceanside is located in the first building closest to the beach on the side of the oceanfront units.

The oceanview is in the second building (opening today) located behind the first building.


----------



## 4nzic1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi,
I see from my confirmation that  an II 'getaway' week I purchased has unit number ZZAD.....so this is a good thing? I understand that the unit number is assigned once you get to the resort but what are my chances of getting this oceanside unit?  Also, how did you find out what this code means?  Do tell where I can find such info. : )


----------



## 1sland (Jul 24, 2007)

4nzic1 said:


> Hi,
> I see from my confirmation that an II 'getaway' week I purchased has unit number ZZAD.....so this is a good thing? I understand that the unit number is assigned once you get to the resort but what are my chances of getting this oceanside unit? Also, how did you find out what this code means? Do tell where I can find such info. : )


 

You can also go online to fill out pre-arrival information and special requests for the Aruba Surf Club and Ocean Club at:
http://www.arubaoceanclub.com/pages/prearrival.html


----------



## gretel (Jul 25, 2007)

*ZZAD*

As I said above, ZZAD is an Oceanside Villa

The oceanside building is located in the first building closest to the beach on the side of the oceanfront units. 

This information was obtained by calling the resort directly.


----------



## CNYLion (Jul 25, 2007)

*Yaris*

We rented one in Aruba...I would call it a compact or subcompact. I suspect you'll be extremely cozy with five people.  

Link to the Yaris website...
http://www.toyota.com/yaris/


----------



## Dave M (Jul 25, 2007)

You should completely ignore the location as shown on your confirmation. Your view will be whatever Marriott assigns, not what is shown on the II confirmation. 

Tom accurately stated that Marriott gives preference to Marriott owners at that resort. Preference is also given to other Marriott owners exchanging into the resort and renters (who pay Marriott for a specific view) before getting to non-Marriott exchangers. Best chance for a decent view is to call the resort about two weeks before check-in and make a location request.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of the cars in Aruba are small - the island is small.  There are vans and jeeps available that you might be more comfortable in.  

If you buy the Aruba discount card (I can't remember the name) it is cheap - under $20 and offers a lot of discounts on excursions, food and rental cars.  For the excursions, they sometimes require that each member of your party have one, for food or cars, only one is needed.  We bought one and saved a fair amount of money with it.  It takes about 6 weeks to get so order it early so you can have it to use on your rental car rate.  We had already gotten a good deal so had it delivered to the Surf Club and it was at the desk when we checked in.  It comes with a book that tells you where it is honored.

Here is the link http://www.visitaruba.com/plus/.  Also check out some of the other past posts.  There is good advice here on TUG about Aruba.

Susan


----------



## debbie35 (Jul 25, 2007)

We were there in May. We are Marriott owners and traded in there. Our unit
was in the building closest to the beach. I believe it was room 6222/6224.
We looked over the grill area and faced the Ocean Club. Not a great view
but the location was good. 

As for a rental car, we used Royal rental. We have two kids and 2 adults.
We were supposed to get a Mits. galant (midsize) instead got
a Hyn. Sonata. It was perfect for 4 and not two cramped. They had a 
great deal and delivered it to us. We paid $165 cash!!! Our friends had
used them in February and that;s why we chose them.

Hope this helps,
Debbie


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2007)

We own at Ocean Club. You will love it there. That small car is fine
if you don't have too much luggage. When we went with my folks and kids,
we rented a mini van.

Pictures of surf on my picture trail along with lots of recommendations of 
restaurants, etc, if you're interested. Have a blast!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 26, 2007)

I am Hans' biggest fan, but a Yaris might be a bit too small for that many people.  We did have four adults in it one year with no problems, but on the airport runs we did have to hold a couple of smaller luggage items in our laps.  

Unfortunately, that is the only model Hans uses, so you might have to go with someone else.


----------



## 4nzic1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. ; ) I'll check it out right now.  The crime lab has been so crazy the past few weeks that december can't come fast enough and at this point as long as I'm in Aruba I almost don't care if my room is near the trash dump. : ))) well, maybe I'd care a little. : )


----------



## 4nzic1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks so much gretel, 1sland, dave, and all others  for the info. : )


----------

